# Student Insulation Design Team Assistance



## GrindDesign (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi all!

I hope everyone is having a great week! I am reaching out because I am part of a team of engineering students at Cornell University that is currently designing a new type of insulation, and we really could use your help. One of the big markets we are looking at is DIY insulation installation, and this seemed like a great place to start.

If you would be at all willing to spare a couple of minutes, we have created a Google Survey to try to understand what people look for in buying insulation a little bit better. It would really be of huge help to us. The link is: 

https://goo.gl/forms/0GptRnSKaJCap2kQ2

I promise it is not spam or any other form of solicitation outside of really trying to get help on a project! Thank you in advance.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We don't do surveys. If you need help with a DIY project, let us know, we'll be glad to help you with it.


----------



## blake323 (10 mo ago)

sorry, I am really curious what are the results of that survey? can you share that information ?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

High R value, thin thickness, low price.


----------



## lilyvance21xs (10 mo ago)

that's a really cool student project! it was probably very interesting, and its also really useful, so well done! I hope you like your university, because I didn't, and it was awful. I had to spend a lot of time on it daily, and I started to hate it. At my second year I stared using edubirdie.com and stopped studying at all. I was just using this research paper editing service and my life became much easier ) but I still hate that uni,.


----------

